# Tarantula ID: California and Texas



## Sean E. (May 27, 2009)

I just got back from a trip to the American southwest with a couple of friends. It was an amazing experience - lots of cool animals and breathtaking landscapes! Between the three of us, we had no problem identifying the herps and birds (the primary focus of the trip); however, we did struggle with some of the inverts, especially the tarantulas. 

So, realizing that there is a wealth of knowledge and expertise on this forum, I was hoping that you guys might be able to identify the Ts in the following pictures....

#1 Found on road (at night) in Mohave National Preserve, California. Is this _Aphonopelma chalcodes_?













#2 Rescued from road (in the middle of the day) near Fort Stockton, Texas. It was the second individual spotted on the road in this area. Maybe _Aphonopelma hentzi_?







Thanks,
Sean


----------



## ZeleniMrav (May 27, 2009)

Maybe Aphonopelma baergi or Aphonopelma hentzi(Texas Brown Tarantula).


----------



## hamfoto (May 28, 2009)

_A. baergi_ is nomina dubia.  And this is not _A. hentzi_ from that locality.  More than likely this is different, and that were not sure exactly what that T is going to be...we'll see.  I'm working on it...

The other is not _A. chalcodes_...if it's big, it could be part of the _A. eutylenum_ complex.

Chris


----------

